
The Law of Supply and Demand Isn’t Fair By Richard Thaler - nabla9
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/20/business/supply-and-demand-isnt-fair.html
======
nabla9
[https://archive.is/dNRtF](https://archive.is/dNRtF)

